# Goomer has it?



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

when is the new season of "groomer has it" on in 2009 and does anyone watch it here?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I believe it starts in April. I enjoyed the first season, but mainly because I am a reality tv addict in general. I have no drama in my own life so I relish it on tv.

Artist Knox is also having his own spin-off show starting soon.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The new season premieres April 11th on Animal Planet. I know a couple of the groomers on it this year. I can't wait to see how it goes, but I know who I am rooting for..


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

April 11, 9pm...


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the date! I will be watching. 

What did yall think of the judges last year?


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the dates guys,I couldnt figure it out but now I know!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Thanks for the date! I will be watching.
> 
> What did yall think of the judges last year?


I think the judges, (aside from Joey Villiani) know nothing about grooming, and really have no respectable input in most cases. I don't like Xavier at all...pompous and rude and knows nothing about everyday grooming..His online bio doesn't even talk about dogs, but instead about him trying to become an actor....And the vet...again, knows as much about grooming as I do about spaying and neutering a dog. I just don't think they are qualified to judge a GROOMING show..but its those same judges again this season. The info and previews are up on the Animal Planet website.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> I think the judges, (aside from Joey Villiani) know nothing about grooming, and really have no respectable input in most cases. I don't like Xavier at all...pompous and rude and knows nothing about everyday grooming..His online bio doesn't even talk about dogs, but instead about him trying to become an actor....And the vet...again, knows as much about grooming as I do about spaying and neutering a dog. I just don't think they are qualified to judge a GROOMING show..but its those same judges again this season. The info and previews are up on the Animal Planet website.


I agree, totally with you. I really think the judges should ALL be actual groomers (duh); I mean they are judging groomers...hello!!!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

My sentiments exactly.

I still get kinda ticked when I think about the puppy episode.
How is it a level playing field....when one groomer gets a puppy pom, and one groomer gets a puppy Great Pyr....and tangled to boot! I felt so bad for that guy. I would've cried like a baby on tv too.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw some previews for this the other day. Is it fun to watch?

Graco--it's cool that you know some of them. Why aren't YOU on there?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

mostlymutts said:


> I saw some previews for this the other day. Is it fun to watch?
> 
> Graco--it's cool that you know some of them. Why aren't YOU on there?



Its "entertaining" I suppose...most groomers were horrified watching last season. They are a quite unreal situations, and ridiculous time constraints, etc. so last season was hard for me to really enjoy, cause I just kept thinking about how terrible it was..LOL 

And thats why I am not on there...LOL That and I can't take off work and close up for over 6 weeks....though a nice long vacation in CA does sound nice! LOL One groomer on the show lives just 15 minutes from me, and we have refered dogs to each other since she started up a few years ago out here. She has also judged me numerous times in my competitions. I am pulling for her to win!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> I think the judges, (aside from Joey Villiani) know nothing about grooming, and really have no respectable input in most cases. I don't like Xavier at all...pompous and rude and knows nothing about everyday grooming..His online bio doesn't even talk about dogs, but instead about him trying to become an actor....And the vet...again, knows as much about grooming as I do about spaying and neutering a dog. I just don't think they are qualified to judge a GROOMING show..but its those same judges again this season. The info and previews are up on the Animal Planet website.


They don't need to just give great cuts, they need to show they're well rounded in dealing with dogs in general, which is why they have tests like grooming uncooperative/aggressive dogs, puppies, specific breeds etc. They have a professional groomer to judge the cuts, a veterinary to judge how they handled the dog in ways appropriate for their health/breed, a guest judge tailored for each challenge (Publisher of magazines they are competing to be in, a trainer for difficult dog episodes, etc) and considering the fact it IS a reality show, a judge to be a jerk. It makes good TV.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Goomer has it? (Groomer has it?)*

This is a show I watch only for dogs (grooming consumer not pro) and from that standpoint they are really not the dogs' friend. Out of the four groomers "clipped" so far, two were guilty of allowing the dog to be seriously nicked or shaved and so were justifiably disqualified. That's what the lady doc from LA is there for, to attest to "no animals were harmed," etc.

But the producers repeatedly exploit abused dogs in the challenges: in only three episodes they've brought in St. Bernards who were not only seriously matted but had numerous soiled mats. Then they groomed standard poodles "unconventionally," which was not only ugly but involved cutting shapes into the coat down to the skin. Last week they brought in "poodle mixes" (like labradoodles) who were in equally bad shape to the St. Bernards and the girl who got sent home lost because in attempting to deal with this neglect rushed and nicked the dog.

I thought America's Greatest Dog offended the dignity of canines but this is really kind of sick, like Queer Eye For the Straight Guy (from which Groomer host Jai came) picking up homeless people to "make over." The very least they should be doing is telling the audience straight up: "Grooming is essential to the health and well-being of many different breeds of dogs and you shouldn't ever allow your pet to get into this condition. Bringing your dog in for regular bathing and grooming can prevent years of pain and medical expense."

I expect more from Artis in Beverly Hills Groomer when it debuts mid-May. But I'll probably be disappointed. At least it looks like Artis' pet shih-tzu is featured and he should be well taken care of.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> They don't need to just give great cuts, they need to show they're well rounded in dealing with dogs in general, which is why they have tests like grooming uncooperative/aggressive dogs, puppies, specific breeds etc. They have a professional groomer to judge the cuts, a veterinary to judge how they handled the dog in ways appropriate for their health/breed, a guest judge tailored for each challenge (Publisher of magazines they are competing to be in, a trainer for difficult dog episodes, etc) and considering the fact it IS a reality show, a judge to be a jerk. It makes good TV.


see, that sounds good on paper, but its not executed well at all. the vet for example, comes across as a vet that groomers would hate (graco knows, the one who tells groomers what their job is, and what they should be doing to the dogs). Last season, she was going off during one episode about getting water in the dogs ears. i felt like screaming through the whole episode. she finally shut up when joey told her that a professional groomer should be able to bath a dog without getting water in its ears (and without running to the cotton everytime). I cant recall Xavier saying anything remotely intelligent about grooming (besides the dog looking good or bad). if the vet and xavier stuck to what they know (being a vet and dog handler), then it would be ok. but they insist on acting like they know as much as joey. i'm sure the contestants know more about grooming than either of those judges. 

philovance, you bring up a good point, and a valid reason for why i dont really like this show. to me, it allows people to think of groomers as miracle workers. all they show are these groomers getting dogs that are "so matted", completing them in 1-2 hours, and the dogs looking perfect. customers everywhere will be wondering why their groomer cant do that to their matted shih tzu that hasnt been groomed in 6 months. it would be nice if someone said something about the regular upkeep of the dogs. my old boss who breeds standard poodles out here in socal was actually contacted last season to see if they could use her dogs. they actually said the dogs could not be groomed in any way for a month prior to shooting. im sure the other dog owners are told the same thing. 

***I put "so matted" in quotes b/c honestly, not many of these dogs have been in that bad of shape. I groomed a samoyed with at least a bowl full of hair that had poop all over it a week ago, no dog on this show has ever been that bad. i laugh every time a groomer says "i got the most matted one", um no you didnt, i did, and i do every day. the only dog to ever really be in bad shape was the dog Artist groomed at the shelter last season. 

do people really love artist that much? i forgot about him till i heard about the new show. i actually know a breeder who was filmed for the show (he went out to her property and "groomed" her dogs). according to them, he isnt actually a real groomer, more of a glorified bather. they did say he was nice though


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> see, that sounds good on paper, but its not executed well at all. the vet for example, comes across as a vet that groomers would hate (graco knows, the one who tells groomers what their job is, and what they should be doing to the dogs). Last season, she was going off during one episode about getting water in the dogs ears. i felt like screaming through the whole episode. she finally shut up when joey told her that a professional groomer should be able to bath a dog without getting water in its ears (and without running to the cotton everytime). I cant recall Xavier saying anything remotely intelligent about grooming (besides the dog looking good or bad). if the vet and xavier stuck to what they know (being a vet and dog handler), then it would be ok. but they insist on acting like they know as much as joey. i'm sure the contestants know more about grooming than either of those judges.


Exactly what my last sentence covered. It makes good TV. Reality TV shows don't care about accuracy. They care about what people would watch and be reactive to. The show is geared towards the general public that doesn't know that much about grooming.


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah I think that they should make it more about caring for the dogs health while grooming!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I enjoy watching the show for entertainment....not sure how accurate it actually is....

I don't like their new guest "celebrity" judges this season...if they are going to bring on guest judges I think they should at least know something about grooming a dog...otherwise, it just doesn't make any sense why they are a judge


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Last week was not a grooming competition. It was a speed dematting competition, IMO, which is irresponsible, dangerous, and inhumane.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Last week was not a grooming competition. It was a speed dematting competition, IMO, which is irresponsible, dangerous, and inhumane.


I can't remember the exact quote to the guy in the bottom two who didn't get much done because he was trying to demat the dog and not hurt it with the vacuum razor. I believe the judge said "I mean, it's great you're wanting to be humane with the dogs.. but it's a competition."


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Last years judges were stupid.. I hated the vet lady... She knew absolutely nothing about grooming... The big guy was just arrogant. I'm glad Artist won.. he deserved it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

4lilmunchkins said:


> I don't like their new guest "celebrity" judges this season...if they are going to bring on guest judges I think they should at least know something about grooming a dog...otherwise, it just doesn't make any sense why they are a judge


Amen. Why on earth would they bring on a playboy bunny or whatever she's called as a "guest" judge? Boy, doesn't that add alot of credibility to the show and to professional groomers in general? Just shows what a joke the show is really. Its too bad, cause alot could be done with a reality grooming show to teach pet owners things, to showcase good grooming and care of the pets, etc. Instead its just a circus.


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I think its a smart idea but I hate how they put nemo in these ridicuous outfits ! Although I agree with graco I also know that this is only the 2nd season,maybe it could get better!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Last year, before they had settled on which groomers were going to be on the show, Animal Planet called my shop twice. They said they were looking for groomers with "Big Personalities" and were going to be in my area...etc. 

I had never seen the show, didn't have cable TV for-EVER...lol...but I had heard about the show. I politely declined and now that I have TV and have seen the show...I am SO glad I declined! As Graco said, "it is a Circus!" And like most reality TV shows they mostly show the sad, depressing or embarrassing clips of film. I'm sure there are hours and hours of laughter and kindness between the groomers that is left on the cutting room floor.

That, along with, who the heck was going to run my shop for 6 weeks?? was enough reason to never want to be in that fishbowl they call a grooming show!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Groomer5220 said:


> Yeah, I think its a smart idea but I hate how they put nemo in these ridicuous outfits ! Although I agree with graco I also know that this is only the 2nd season,maybe it could get better!


Don't hold your breath.  I agree on Nemo - I was cheesed when all the groomers laughed at Nemo trying to get out of those stupid space boots. Putting boots on a dog for protection is one thing; putting them on for entertainment is sick. And so is laughing about it. 



Graco22 said:


> Its too bad, cause alot could be done with a reality grooming show to teach pet owners things, to showcase good grooming and care of the pets, etc. Instead its just a circus.


Circus - perfect description. I started watching the show because I wanted to learn about grooming. Ha!



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can't remember the exact quote to the guy in the bottom two who didn't get much done because he was trying to demat the dog and not hurt it with the vacuum razor. I believe the judge said "I mean, it's great you're wanting to be humane with the dogs.. but it's a competition."


Eek is right! To chastise a groomer for not rushing something like that is low. It's ridiculous to expect the groomers to deal with dogs in that condition under such time constraints. Why not put a realistic time frame on it and let the groomers work at a pace that's comfortable for them and the dog? It's TV for pete's sake, not real time! They can edit out the boring parts!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Eek is right! To chastise a groomer for not rushing something like that is low. It's ridiculous to expect the groomers to deal with dogs in that condition under such time constraints. Why not put a realistic time frame on it and let the groomers work at a pace that's comfortable for them and the dog? It's TV for pete's sake, not real time! They can edit out the boring parts!


No kidding! Competition + time constraints = rushing and short cuts. Add grooming into the mix and you're begging for someone to hurt a dog. That and it really isn't fair. Why does there have to be a two hour time limit? Yes, you want to be comfortable enough with your skills that it doesn't take you 8 hours, but grooming is doing the job right and not endangering your client.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not a groomer and I watch and enjoy the show, but you can add me to the list of people who do not like the time constraints they place on the groomers. Perhaps they do this to emphasize that you must be good at what you do AND fast enough at it, in order to succeed and be profitable? 

To me a real pro knows when it is unreasonable to complete a difficult groom in too little time, and they should ALWAYS make the comfort of the animal the first priority. I would like to see a challenge be to groom a matted animal in a set time that is too little to do it. The winner would be the person who was gentle and took the necessary time, even though they knew that they could not fully complete the task. Anyone starting to be too rough would be stopped immediately and fail the challenge. 

(PS> Maybe the reason for a vet being a judge was to help balance the vote between cosmetic priorities and animal care?)


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

(PS> Maybe the reason for a vet being a judge was to help balance the vote between cosmetic priorities and animal care?)

I think that was the original intention, but unfortunatly she doesn't deliver. She is the worst of them, imo.


----------

